# chunk out of reds lip



## MyFishHaveFury (Jul 27, 2008)

i'm not sure when this happend...i feel bad the guy but it does look kinda cool


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea its not too bad shouldnt bother him def will heal but might not grow back.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, he'll be fine.
I've had that happen before... no biggie.


----------



## iammikeol (Jun 18, 2009)

takes long to heal, will grow back slightly..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ive had that happen too during a feeding. It should be back in a couple weeks at most. They heal fast so something like that will be healed before you know it.



iammikeol said:


> takes long to heal, will grow back slightly..


 i dont know what this guy is talking about they are fast healers. I cant even tell which one of mine was the one that was bit now so it grows back fully.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

looks nasty. remarkable how p's can take such a beating and not seem to be effected by it. they are fast healers. he should be fine in a couple of weeks. looks cool though with his teeth showing haha


----------

